# Another Question...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

honestly, if I were you I would refrain from using product and other grooming tricks to fill out Maddie's coat. In junior showmanship you are being judged on your skill as a handler, not the dog's appearance. Goldens are expicitly not to be shown with artificial product in their coats (yes, I know some people do it anyway. Doesn't make it right). If a judge were to notice while handling her, it would be very much to the detriment of your score.

I would probably be more inclined to look for a volumizing shampoo it you are that concerned about it. But be careful you don't fluff her out too much and lose that true golden look. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used -- and do use -- (mainly to satisfy myself) a variety of volumizing products but to be honest the BEST way to get a full coat is to completely wash or wet down the dog with the hose, then blow dry directly before going in the ring. 

However a dog with a lot of coat is still going to look like a dog with a lot of coat standing next to your dog without a lot of coat, regardless of what you do to it. Judges are also smart enough to feel who has a lot of density in coat and who doesn't. And honestly -- it doesn't matter. A dog with a good outline, structure, conditioning and training is going to beat the hairball without those things every single time.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Directly from the standard--

Coat
Dense and water-repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy. Untrimmed natural ruff; moderate feathering on back of forelegs and on underbody; heavier feathering on front of neck, back of thighs and underside of tail. Coat on head, paws, and front of legs is short and even. Excessive length, open coats, and limp, soft coats are very undesirable. Feet may be trimmed and stray hairs neatened, but the natural appearance of coat or outline should not be altered by cutting or clipping.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have Thick'n Thicker and I see a lot of people from all different breeds that like it. I was shown to get the dog damp, spray, and then blow....


----------

